# Balloonatic Bash in Altadena CA, this Saturday night November 5



## Balloonatic (Oct 30, 2016)

OK Bike folks, it's official; @azbug-i (Amanda) will be visiting southern California with her partner this weekend, and will be staying here with Mr. & Mrs. Balloonatic in beautiful Altadena (the hills above Pasadena and somewhat close to Monrovia where the Foothill Flyers reside & ride).

We have decided to have a casual little pot-luck party here Saturday night to visit with our bike friends from out of town, and you're all invited. 

We'll get started at 6pm... there will be some munchies & libations here, but please bring something you like to eat or drink and we'll all throw down some chow, then guzzle a bit. This is NOT a formal event, so come as you are, and Mike that means work clothes are just fine. 

****This is a gathering to eat, drink and visit with friends, not a ride, but please feel free to bring a bike to display; room is limited in the front yard, so please only one per person or couple. *

Weather looks like it will be dry and reasonably warm, but bring a sweater if you get cold easily...

*Please RSVP to me via private conversation or to this thread and I will write you with my address. 

The more the merrier, so let's show our out of town guests some love!

Thanks! *


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 30, 2016)

Might want to change the month to November.


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 31, 2016)

Hahaha certainly we do mean november 5th  i cant wait

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 31, 2016)

Uh... yeah! Sorry, NOVEMBER 5... thanks for pointing that out GTs58!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 31, 2016)

Im so there! Thank you!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'll be there. If 'Dena wasn't uphill, I might try riding there.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 31, 2016)

Yessir!


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 1, 2016)

Guy Fawkes Day!


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 1, 2016)

Ah, OK Mikey, we'll have to light off some fireworks or make a little bonfire at the minimum in observance...


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 2, 2016)

Hahahaha that makes me think of daria!

Bring cool bikes everyone! Well i mean one cool bike each hahaha

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 2, 2016)

did we tag everyone we want to?


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 2, 2016)

@rustjunkie
@fordmike65
@Balloonatic
@Joe Buffardi
@Robertriley
@hellshotrods 
@Cory 
@tripple3 
@rcole45 
@Eric


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 2, 2016)

I'll be there


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 2, 2016)

If you haven't already, please lemme know if you think you can make it? Looking forward to seeing all the fine CABE bike folks!


----------



## Long Beach Leo (Nov 3, 2016)

Sorry, can't make it. I have  a long work day.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 3, 2016)

@the2finger
@rustintime
@Fenderless
@mrg
@Floyd


----------



## Cory (Nov 3, 2016)

Sounds like a BASH, but I will be up early Saturday  (3am) working and up again Sunday about the same time. I will be at the Cyclone Coasters ride and swap Sunday morning.  
Gotta pass. Thanks so much of thinking of me. [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Make sure we get to see pics of this all night jamboree and hoot'n nanny! The good ones are when people pass out and are photgraphed in compromising positions or have crude things written on them. V/r Shawn


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 3, 2016)

I better not get written on haha

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> I better not get written on haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Who knows...you might look good with a Sharpie Mustache


----------



## hellshotrods (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm not seeing the address.....  I might stop by if I'm not on a hot date....

I'm also headed to the Cyclone Coaster swap early Sunday morning....  so .....  spank me!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 3, 2016)

Im going to both. No pain no gain


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 3, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> I'm not seeing the address.....  I might stop by if I'm not on a hot date....
> 
> I'm also headed to the Cyclone Coaster swap early Sunday morning....  so .....  spank me!



Suck it up brother, you can do both


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Suck it up brother, you can do both



This coming from someone that has YET to make ONE Foothill Flyers ride???


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 3, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Im going to both. No pain no gain



Is daisy going?  Are you heading back to Riverside or staying out in that area?


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> This coming from someone that has YET to make ONE Foothill Flyers ride???



lol...true, my bad.   But I will be at this one


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 4, 2016)

Daisy is not going. She just bought a ton of vintage clothes and is now very busy.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 4, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> I'm not seeing the address..... I might stop by if I'm not on a hot date....




I sent you my address via private convo... and bring your date!


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses, I'm really looking forward to seeing ya'll. Looks like we'll have a really nice showing for Amanda & Diana! For anyone who cannot make it, not to worry, we'll do it again. When my coffee house in Altadena is completed we will be having some really fun bike events there, so there will be more opportunities to mingle with bike-minded folks, and see some cool bikes in So. Cal.

Look for photos to be posted here after we recover... I'm laying in a supply of sharpies, imagine how great @fordmike65 will look passed out with groucho eyebrows, a Charlie Chaplin moustache, and devil chin beard drawn on!


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 5, 2016)

PICTURES PLEASE and THANK YOU


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who came out tonight! Bike collectors are some of the nicest folks... more events coming in 2017, stay tuned! Here are some pix...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## syclesavage (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey, is anybody that was at this up yet?
Thanks for pics.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 6, 2016)

Im awake!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks like a good time! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Im awake!!




Whadya buy!?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 379346



Only a matter of time 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 6, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Im awake!!



Fender day!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Fender day!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Sorry. Georgie chewed them up last night. Can't really tell tho...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Sorry. Georgie chewed them up last night. Can't really tell tho...



Ha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 6, 2016)

My head feels like it was there

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice pad JP. Sorry it's bad timing. Hope to see you sooon!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 6, 2016)

Ford Mikes dog tried to eat my foot.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 6, 2016)

He has good taste! Either that or your foot tastes good...


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 6, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> Nice pad JP. Sorry it's bad timing. Hope to see you sooon!




Thanks Mikey... the guest room is ready for your visit. ;o)


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 6, 2016)

Dang I missed out. Looks like a good time.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 6, 2016)

Justin, thank you for everything. I had a great time and it was very cool seeing all the great mechanical masterpieces!


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 6, 2016)

It was my pleasure! The guests are what made it so nice. I really enjoyed meeting some of you in person for the first time, and enjoyed seeing some regulars of the Foothill Flyers as well. 

It bears repeating, bike folks are some of the nicest people...!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> It was my pleasure! The guests are what made it so nice. I really enjoyed meeting some of you in person for the first time, and enjoyed seeing some regulars of the Foothill Flyers as well.
> 
> It bears repeating, bike folks are some of the nicest people...!



Thanks for the invite Justin.  We will have to throw a IE one next time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Thanks for the invite Justin.  We will have to throw a IE one next time.



No one wants to go to the IE.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2016)

No, no one wants you in the IE.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> No, no one wants you in the IE.



Fine by me


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 6, 2016)

You guys are funny


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2016)

We all know that Mike is much too refined to visit the IE...lol


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2016)

Not to change the subject, but what do you thing Mark is talking about?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2016)

Tune in Tokyo??


----------



## None (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you for having us @Balloonatic! Great evening with awesome people. Looking forward to our launch if the coffee house!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Nov 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Tune in Tokyo??



Lol!


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Not to change the subject, but what do you thing Mark is talking about?




He was talking to my wife, so it better *not* have been Tune in Tokyo!

Maybe he was doing Charlie Chaplin...


----------



## mrg (Nov 7, 2016)

Don't remember, lost my train of thought with all the camera's flashing, nothing bad Justin, I think it was something about twisting Robertriley's ears to turn his volume down?, Oh ya it was actually about a clamp/bar that hooks from the seat post to neck on a girls bike to put it on a regular rear car bike carrier so Desiree can make the Circle City charity ride next week !


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you again justin for the party and to all that came!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Nov 27, 2016)

Can I get that on XM?


----------

